# Domainregistrierung mit Umlauten



## 08154711 (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
Ist es möglich eine Domain z.Bsp. http://www.landbäckerei.de oder http://www.gerüst-geländer.de zu registrieren oder muß man hierbei etwas beachten, habe gelesen das man die Domain da vorher konvertieren muß.
MfG


----------



## threadi (7. Mai 2011)

Das hängt davon ab bei welchem Domain-Reseller Du sie wie registrierst. Mitunter muss man Umlautdomain mittels Punycode bearbeiten und die dabei entstehende Schreibweise verwenden. Siehe:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punycode


----------



## 08154711 (7. Mai 2011)

Hi,
Habe auf http://www.webhostone.de/idn_konverter.html das gefunden. Das sollte doch das richtige sein.


----------

